# The Key



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Well I'm not sure if this is a heads up or if its just my car. But just this morning something happened that hasn't happened in the two years that I've owned my 05 MBM.

First thing, I moved the car out of the driveway so my wife could go to work. Put the car back in the driveway and went back into the house. An hour and a half later I'm heading out to the store and get to the car and hit unlock and get nothing. No lights, no click.

I figure maybe the battery in the remote is weak so I go get the spare set and try that and bingo it opens. I read my owners manual and it kinda hints that other than the obvious it might need to be put back in the ignition , turned to on then to off. So I try that and it starts working again. WTF, I wouldn't want to not know that and get stuck in the middle of nowhere. 

It did also say to open the door with the key and even though the alarm would start you could silence it by putting the key in and doing the on/off thing and that would stop it . Sorry if this was to long.

Anyone else had this happen or is it just me ?


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i've had my key not respond at the normal distance before. usually it will work at 30 ft or so away. i've been right on top of it without it working, then suddenly it works sometimes, sometimes not. yes you can open the door with the key and yes the alarm goes off, yes it is loud and yes it will go off once you insert the key into the ignition. sorta crappy the way the whole key/alarm system is laid out but at least if some rascal has your transponder you'll get a fair warning he's about to drive off in the sunset with your car. mine has been like this since about the 3rd month of ownership. i have an 06.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

One of my keys quit working a few days ago, and I was all set to go see the service folks to get another (I understood that the battery inside is not replacable). I will try this trick. Good lookin' out......... :cheers


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

FWIW, in my experience my keyless doesn't work if any of the other keys are resting against the keyfob while trying to unlock. Is it signal interference?? Who knows. I could swear I've heard this from others also.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

At least others have had similar problems. My key is back to normal but in the back of my mind I'm not sure I can trust it. Maybe I'll use the spare as my primary.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Reno'sGoat said:


> I figure maybe the battery in the remote is weak so I go get the spare set and try that and bingo it opens. I read my owners manual and it kinda hints that other than the obvious it might need to be put back in the ignition , turned to on then to off. So I try that and it starts working again. WTF, I wouldn't want to not know that and get stuck in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> It did also say to open the door with the key and even though the alarm would start you could silence it by putting the key in and doing the on/off thing and that would stop it . Sorry if this was to long.
> 
> Anyone else had this happen or is it just me ?


This only happens to me when I switch keys because I don't use the same key all the time. But the thing with opening the door and the alarm going off is normal my Mitsu. does the samething. Think of it this way the car don't have the shock detection so if someone uses a slide hammer, or break your window to open the door than the alarm sounds. The car has no way of knowing if the correct key is put into the door. Just my .0003 . But for the BCM to loose its sync with the key after an hour is weird.


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

I had this happen to me at work. Like a week after I first got me Goat. 

I called the salesman at the dealership, and he told me the battery possibly dies while my keys were in my pocket and one of the buttoms was pushed to the point the battery died. 

Just open the door with the key, put the key in the ignition the alarm will turn off, and go about your business, the ignition will recharge the key. 

Yeah, I tried opening up my key, no way into it without blasting it open.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Everything seems to be okay so far. But I am using the spare set of keys anyway.


----------

